# Attention Sage Grouse Hunters.



## 12 Volt Man (Sep 7, 2007)

Please help out with this if you can.



> USU is conducting research in 2 of the Sage grouse hunting units (Parker Mt and West Box Elder). We are looking for hunter participation in our research. We are using sage grouse wings to gain valuable information about Utah's Sage grouse populations. So please be sure to deposit one wing in the barrel for each bird taken. Signs and barrels will be in their traditional locations on Parker Mt. However, wing barrels have not been used In Box Elder for several years so pay particular attention to barrel locations on your way out to hunt. We have attempted to place barrels at all of the main roads leading to popular hunting spots in case your particular hunting spot doesn't have a barrel there will be a "catch all" barrel at the Park Valley junction and at the Snowville exit across form Flying J. We would ask that you attempt to put the wings in the nearest wing barrel to where you shot the birds because this is an important part of our analysis.
> 
> Additionally we have radio collared sage grouse in both areas and we would ask that you return each collar to us here at USU (with GPS coordinates if possible to):
> 
> ...


----------

